# 1960 Ford Ranchero Conversion? Total newbie in Seattle



## rancherofan (May 27, 2021)

Hi All -

I've been reading these threads and am a little daunted. I'd love to convert my 1960 Ford Falcon Rancher into an EV. I'd likely be using it for lower mile errands or weekend drives in town. I have zero experience. Can anyone suggest mechanics that can help me in the Seattle area?

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

This (the _DIY EV Wiki_) is supposed to be a reference section, not a discussion forum. This thread belongs in almost anywhere else in the forum... such as *All EV Conversions and Builds*


----------

